# M.I.M.B. Swag contact info



## suzette70

*Click Here For Order Form* 

Here's the general lowdown on prices, contact info, etc.

Tshirts-youth xsmall-adult Xlarge-----$12 each 
2xlarge and up-----------------------$13.50 each

Koozies------------------------------$6 each
Mouse pads--------------------------$12 each
Stickers------------------------------$6 each

****Plus tax and shipping
Personal check, PayPal, credit/debit card

Light colored shirts will have black ink. Dark colored shirts will have white ink.

Ash gray (up to 5X)
Black (up to 5X)
White (up to 5X)
Lime green (up to 3X)
Forest green (up to 3X)
Red (up to 3X)
Hot pink (up to 2X)
Navy (up to 5X)

That's the basics. If you want anything special like aprons, or off the wall like THONGS let me know.

My business is small and I don't have a fancy website. I like to keep things simple. If you have any suggestions, keep them to yourself. Na' just kidding. Please let me know. It's been a crazy week, but I'll get some pics up ASAP. 

Here's the contact info:
Donna Tarter
5 Willow Lane
Picayune, MS 39466
601-798-5856
601-273-0648 (cell-it's usually either off or dead)
[email protected]


----------

